# BOXER REBELLION: ANY CANADIANS



## CougarKing (28 Mar 2006)

Does anyone here know of any Canadians serving in British units in the Boxer Rebellion of 1900? Namely the units in Admiral Seymour's first, failed relief expedition or in the foreign embassy compound? Even though Canadians were technically British citizens then, there had to be one or two guys from the Dominion of Canada. 

I did a search on this site and all I found was an vague allusion to the Boxer Rebellion by a guy named Zartan, but nothing more. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Zartan (28 Mar 2006)

I have never heard of any Canadians being involved in the Boxer Rebellion, but as you said, it seems unlikely that there would be no Canadian presence among the British forces. Unawareness of history is an unfortunate part of being Canadian. Until a few weeks past, I had never heard of the Canadian Pontifical Zouaves, who fought in Italy for the Pope. While that last snippet may be off-topic, considering all the places where Canadians have fought in foreign armies (Crimea, Rhodesia, Iraq, etc.) I could not believe there were no Canadians (like you, again). Hopefully someone else knows something, perhaps Danjanou. If I'm not mistaken, he has a degree in this sort of thing.


----------



## Old Sweat (29 Mar 2006)

Major TL Boulanger, a militia officer from Quebec City, served in South Africa from March to Sept 1900. He then must have travelled to China as he was awarded the medal for the International War against China 1900-1901. My source is the Quarterly Militia List of the Dominion of Canada, corrected to 1st January 1904, p. 206.


----------



## CougarKing (29 Mar 2006)

THANK YOU.


----------



## warrickdll (29 Mar 2006)

Here, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_Herbert_Stevens, Henry Herbert Stevens is listed, and then there's this (you'll have to search the page), http://www.vimy.ca/whatsnew.html for a J.D.H. Shaw or J.D. Hay-Shaw?!


----------

